# Seriously hurt and dead camels



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

En-route to 6th October this morning. About 6/7 camels haltered on the ramp turn-off from the ring road to continue to 6th October City. One dead, others seriously injured. Again overloaded truck that went too fast on the tighly turning on-ramp and turned over. They were obviously waiting for a new truck to come and fetch them. Not a sight you want to se at 07h30 in the morning...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

How awful... would never want to see it regardless of the time.

Human life here is cheap so animals don't even figure in the equation


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> How awful... would never want to see it regardless of the time.
> 
> Human life here is cheap so animals don't even figure in the equation


There were blood literally pouring from the one. and I suspect others had broken legs. Just now on my way back to New Cairo (going the other way) about 20 odd trucks and cars piled up on the ring road again, at that notorious turn as you come down before the BMW/Baron Centre area. One car was literally squashed into a little cube...I think several people badly injured, and some dead for sure, it happens every time, at the same place. At some point in time somebody is going to have to do something about this road, I think we should start calling it death valley or something


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Whitedesert said:


> There were blood literally pouring from the one. and I suspect others had broken legs. Just now on my way back to New Cairo (going the other way) about 20 odd trucks and cars piled up on the ring road again, at that notorious turn as you come down before the BMW/Baron Centre area. One car was literally squashed into a little cube...I think several people badly injured, and some dead for sure, it happens every time, at the same place. At some point in time somebody is going to have to do something about this road, I think we should start calling it death valley or something


How awful.....so all in all not a good day out at all.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> How awful.....so all in all not a good day out at all.


did not get better, almost at the office then this 14/15 year old slams into my car, underage, no driving lincense (obviously) coming from school. knew the routine, done this before. She call mom, who arrives on the scene who wants to solve the matter by giving me money!!!I try to explain to her. You cannot give a under-age child of yours a car! you are an irresponsible parent. Are you kidding! You want to fix this with money! Your daughter is a danger to herself and the public which includes me! No comprehendo. Whats my problem? she will pay for the minor damage to my car. She just did not get it!!!!UgggHHHHH


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> did not get better, almost at the office then this 14/15 year old slams into my car, underage, no driving lincense (obviously) coming from school. knew the routine, done this before. She call mom, who arrives on the scene who wants to solve the matter by giving me money!!!I try to explain to her. You cannot give a under-age child of yours a car! you are an irresponsible parent. Are you kidding! You want to fix this with money! Your daughter is a danger to herself and the public which includes me! No comprehendo. Whats my problem? she will pay for the minor damage to my car. She just did not get it!!!!UgggHHHHH




And what about the school? Is she parking there?


Yes what's your problem is often quoted...


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

One of the classmates (who was maybe 16-17 years old) of my daughter (15) had a motor cycle. He went on it with another friend (this one was an only child), they had an accident and both are now dead. I don't know how the parents can live on. My daughter was shocked for weeks.
I even don't let my sons (23 and 21) drive alone in Cairo. They can only drive my car when I am next to them.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

GM1 said:


> One of the classmates (who was maybe 16-17 years old) of my daughter (15) had a motor cycle. He went on it with another friend (this one was an only child), they had an accident and both are now dead. I don't know how the parents can live on. My daughter was shocked for weeks.
> I even don't let my sons (23 and 21) drive alone in Cairo. They can only drive my car when I am next to them.


 Its the total no concern for civil obdience that gets to me, bigtime. Civilisation depends on civil observance of the laws, for all of our sakes! Without that, you have chaos, you have anarchy!


----------

